# Forced Patina Custom



## dorianwidling (Sep 16, 2020)

Just finished this one up for a client and thought I'd share with you all! The forced patina isn't something I've done a lot of in the past but it's something I think I'd like to do more of...it's kind of interesting!

Specs:
1084 @ 61HRC, 216mm
African BLackwood handle with Leopardwood and bloodwood design.

Thanks for looking everyone!

Dorian


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 16, 2020)

Very nice!

Looks a little more classy and natural than some of my experimentations with forced patina. What did you use for it?


----------



## dorianwidling (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks! It's just your typical French's mustard, sponged on. The secret I find is to do multiple light layers, allowing them to set for a while. It's the layered effect that gives it that nice even look.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 17, 2020)

Really cool looking patina, and a very sweet handle. Interesting and unique design!


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 28, 2020)

dorianwidling said:


> Thanks! It's just your typical French's mustard, sponged on. The secret I find is to do multiple light layers, allowing them to set for a while. It's the layered effect that gives it that nice even look.



Thanks for the advice here! I tried exactly this earlier today, and went pretty well I think (not quite as nice as yours, but a lot better than my previous attempts with these knives)... Wine and Wood (handles)


----------

